# What kind of boots do you ride in?



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I was wondering what kind of boots you all ride in. I wear blundstones, and they are so comfy but they don't support my ankles at all. When I wear my mountain horse winter boots, my ankle is automatically jammed down and stays there and it just feels so much better. However, we have half a year of warmish weather with little to no snow, so I'd like something that won't keep me warm when I don't need it. I was looking at ariat pro babies, but I'd like to here what you guys prefer!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ariat jodphur boots. Black. Can get them at most any tack store.
I want riding 'sneakers' though. Or long field boots. *drool*


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Dublin english paddocks! Love them!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Ariat International - Ariat® Women's Probaby?

Those are the boots I have. Except, mine are starting to wear, even though I've only had them for a year.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> Ariat International - Ariat® Women's Probaby?
> 
> Those are the boots I have. Except, mine are starting to wear, even though I've only had them for a year.



How much were those?! I have always wanted a pair, but dont know anyone who has them. Are they comfy for long rides?

My problem is, I have pretty wide feet, so it is really hard finding a good pair of boots for me.:-lol:


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Jillyann said:


> How much were those?! I have always wanted a pair, but dont know anyone who has them. Are they comfy for long rides?
> 
> My problem is, I have pretty wide feet, so it is really hard finding a good pair of boots for me.:-lol:


I payed $119 new for them. Pricey, but worth it. They are VVEERRRYYY comfortable, because they are designed as specifically riding boots(but I have found that they get better once you break them in..duh.. lol). 

And I have an average sized foot, so I don't know about the wide deal. But, you could maybe ask a local dealer or Ariat if they come in a wider size. They are very roomy for me(width wise), but I don't know your feet. lol.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I will definitely look into the wider ones, if they have them. And that made me laugh where you said 'but i dont know your feet.' hahaa


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

This is the style of boot I ride in.
AQHA Foundation


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^ I like those! they look really nice.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have Ariat Probaby's as well! Same as the link and I LOVE them! They are super comfortable and great for wide feet, I have wide feet! I REALLY love mine and I got mine on sale for $89


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ariat International - Ariat® Women?s Heritage Stockman

I also have ariats and love them. They were a bit narrow for me when I got them (I have wide feet too) but I just put them on, soaked them in hot water for a few minutes, wore them around until they dried, and neetsfoot oiled them and they are really comfy now. I don't think I will get another pair though, too much work to get them comfortable.

I think for wide feet, you need to look at something like the previous posters posted or if (like me) you want something with a thin sole, look into the square toe boots. I don't like to have a big sole on my riding boots so I think my next pair will be a pair kinda like this.
Ariat International - Ariat® Men's Latigo Tall

I think on my next pair, I will probably go with a men's boot. They come in wider sizes. Ariat only makes women's boots in a B (aparently they think all women are supposed to have little dainty thin feet :?) and I can get men's boots in my size in a D. Much more comfy.


----------



## Roxanneify (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a pair of Luchese that are extremely comfortable. I've been told my everyone they'd last forever, and they are holding up very well so far  I also have a pair of men's Twisted X boots. I've had them for about 6 or more years, and sole of one is just now starting to get where I think it needs to be replaced. And I have very wide feet, by the way. And flat, too. But that's a different story. 

And about Ariats- they are awesome boots, as well. I had a pair but lost them. :\


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Justins.... but I miss my Ariats.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 21, 2009)

I used to buy nothing but Ariats... last pair of Ariats I bought the leather was stiffer and they were not as comfortable as my old pairs. So I tried Roper's HorseShoes.... Extremely comfortable!!!! I am very hard on boots, mine get worn as everyday shoes and this last pair has really held up!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't the Probabys have kind of a thick tread? Kind of hard to get out of sturrip?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't find them hard to get our of the sturrip at all...


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I don't find them hard to get out of the sturrip at all...


 
Ditto.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey I just realized we have the same name Tennessee, cept mine has two n's  Pretty cool! I have only met one other Tiffany


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Hey I just realized we have the same name Tennessee, cept mine has two n's  Pretty cool! I have only met one other Tiffany


 
lol. Same name and same boots.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's my favorite boots to ride in....

Ariat Women's Fatbaby Western Boots - Brown Bomber


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

During the spring and summer I ride in Muckboots. 
Brit Middie

I need to find something for the winter months, when it's bloody cold in MI.


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

I ride in Tony Lamas. I love them. Both pairs of mine are sooo comfortable.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Don't know the brand, but they're slick soled, slouched leather, pointed toe cowboy boots. I'd love to tell you the brand, but it wore off years ago. Time for a new pair


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Are pointed toe boots uncomfortable? I heard that they change the shape of your feet over time.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

dynamite. said:


> Are pointed toe boots uncomfortable? I heard that they change the shape of your feet over time.


It depends on the feet. I can't wear them since I have a broken bone in my foot. I need space, otherwise it hurts.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Tennessee said:


> Ariat International - Ariat® Women's Probaby?
> 
> Those are the boots I have. Except, mine are starting to wear, even though I've only had them for a year.


 
these are the ones i have to. I have the pink and brown camo ones. To be hoenst they are taking FOREVER to brake in and they butchered my feet for the first 4 months...but there getting better now.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I think as long as the sizing is right on the boot, the toe shape doesn't matter. I've never had any issues with my pointed toes but my feet haven't grown since I was a teenager, so I guess if you're still growing, a different toe would be better.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*whispers* ^^she is probably one of those women with those disgusting perfect little dainty feet instead of the big clunkers like some of us have. ROFLOL!!:lol::lol::lol::wink::wink:


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

Just plane black ropers!


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

ROFLMAO @ smrobs - you're so funny! I WISH I had those perfect feet!! Mine are a train wreck - wide + high arches too. Most shoes don't fit -if they fit length & width, the arch kills me. Otherwise I'd get myself a pretty girly pair. As it is, I buy a boys/mens style so my funky feet will fit lol


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

My really comfortable riding boots are something like Justin Classics®

but my ones that I used for around the pasture and such are
Justin Classics®


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

ridesapaintedpony said:


> During the spring and summer I ride in Muckboots.
> Brit Middie
> 
> I need to find something for the winter months, when it's bloody cold in MI.


For the winter, I wear the mountain horse high rider boots. We have over 3' of snow, so I needed tall ones. They also keep my feet warm and are really nice for riding!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL Qtswede. I understand completely. I have the same issue except with flat feet. I am fortunate enough that cowboy boots don't hurt me though (if they are wide enough). They are the only type that doesn't, I have to have orthotics for all my other shoes or I am lame within about 2 hours. ;p I like to joke that I could probably walk across deep snow and not sink with my built in snowshoes. LOL


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

lol smrobs! 
As far as something to keep your tootsies warm in these lovely Michigan winters - just have a little looser boot and throw in some of those chemical handwarmers, or wear a pair of electric socks. works wonders.


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Dublin Jodphur Boots and synthetic half chaps


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

I use Twisted X EZ Riders. They were sooo comfortable right from day 1. Didn't need breaking in.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

I ride in my all time comfy Ariat Probabys.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

dynamite. said:


> For the winter, I wear the mountain horse high rider boots. We have over 3' of snow, so I needed tall ones. They also keep my feet warm and are really nice for riding!


Thanks, I will look into these.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I like the Ariat Endurance boots. I prefer a sneaker type boot that is a good walking shoe as well. I have these Ariat International - Ariat® Telluride H2o
They have matching half chaps for them. One of these days I'll get a pair


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I ride in Twisted X Ropers. I used to wear Ariats exclusively but after I dislocated my big toe(don't ask) I found them too narrow. I do have wide feet and bought mens ariat laceup boots, Heritage I think. The Twisted X's seem to have a wider toe and that is a godsend for me. I recently bought a second pair just like the first pair. I am still riding in the old pair but they were a great price so....


----------



## TurninBurnin09 (Aug 3, 2009)

The ariat fatbaby's were somewhat band from rodeo around here because girls were getting their shoes stuck in the stirrups because of the thick sole. I have Ariat International - Ariat® Women's Canyon, I love them. I use them just for riding around the farm..etc.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry to bump this old thread up again, but I am on a boot hunt again. I bought some Old West boots in the fall but they SUCK now. They are not cushiony, and stretched out so much that I had to out an insole in them. Everything seems to be made for wide feet- does anyone have narrow feet like me?'m sick of getting boots and not knowing what they are really like once they are broken in


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Womens Ariats are medium narrow. Too narrow for my feet I know, so I buy mens.  I have a pair of riding boots that are too narrow for me, if you wear around an 8-8 1/2 they might fit ya. I've had them for years, haven't worn them in years either. All I did was ride in em cuz they hurt my feet to walk in.


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Justin Basics

These used to be called Justin Lady's Ropers, they're now called Crazy Cow...I've had three pair...one leather sole, one rubber sole, and one rubber sole my sister-in-law's mom bought at a sale but didn't fit her...they haven't even been worn yet. I like the rubber sole because it has a leather sole profile, and recessed tread so it doesn't get stuck in the stirrups. The rubber also doesn't get rot from urine, which is why I had to have my leather pair re-soled...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I ride in Ariat's. I wish I cold tell you the exact model, but I can't. I think they're a form of the Paddock boots. They are leather with the double tongues and laces. Really comfy, and very good for riding. The oles are padded enough to offer support, especially when if you have High Arches like me. ^^


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I ride english, but rode western for years and still jump up in the odd western saddle from time to time, but I love love LOVE my cowboy boots.. and guess what! They're Durangos! I've heard Durango is a terrible brand but mine are old (but not terribly used) so I think they may be better made. They're pointed toe, and literally, I have spent entire days walking in these boots. (And to note: I wear Birkenstocks every day, since my feet get SORE as can be) 
I ADORE my Durangos and wear them for barnwork every day.

But also to note, I wear Ariat Crowne Pro field boots, which have the Cobalt foot bed, and I have also spent all day in those, very comfortable foot bed. I have a big but average width foot.


----------



## jethroish (Sep 19, 2009)

Ariat Cobalt XR Roper 
Ariat International - Ariat® Men's Cobalt? Xr Crepe

These are SOOOO comfortable. Of course everyone's foot is different.
Used to wear Justin Ropers, but they never lasted too long


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I ride in Duck Boots, simple rubber duck boots. In the hot dry days I ride in running shoes but I like to get off at times and jog on foot beside the horse, I also wear half chaps to protect my lower legs.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I ride in Ariat paddock boots. I LOVE them! I have a pair of tall english boots, not sure which brand - Saxon, I think and I just don't like the tall boots as much. I'd pick paddock boots + half chaps over them anyday!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

When I was fully into western and riding pretty much every day, I wore Tony Lama's cowgirl boots. I can't find the exact link on Sheplers anymore, but this is pretty much them.
Tony Lama women's 100% Vaquero sorrel Taos boot - square toe
Except mine are a pinky red up the top with cream stitching and a really nice brown bottom.
I didn't have to break them in, and they are still comfy, and I could wear them all day. I also have a pair of Justin ropers which I never wear because they rub on my ankle and they didn't support it. I found them really uncomfy.

For english, I mainly wear paddock boots (Dublin and Baxters) and they are pretty good. I prefer the Dublins better because they are just a lot softer leather. When I show, I have Saxon tall boots which I love. I thought they would restrict my ankle cause I have problems with my right ankle, but they support it and they are super comfy for riding. The zippers are holding up well too.


----------



## OhSoAppy (Jun 7, 2010)

Another Ariat fan! I generally wear the Ariat Ropers.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I WISH I knew what mine were. I got them almost brand new at Goodwill, lol. No name brand, but they do say made in Italy and genuine leather. Very soft, wonderfully comfortable, and only cost me 4 bucks!  Can't beat that!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Only Ariat lace ups. I have weak ankles and need the extra support. I used to love Justin lace-rs but I cant seem to find them in my size anymore.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I ride with laceups also. I hate riding with the pull on boots, they give my ankles no support and make my knees hurt. Yeah, laceups.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I have some Ariat boots... Not sure what model though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

i got a pair of pink Ariat boots today, i love them!


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Justin Gypsy boots, I love them


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

plain old justin boots.
Only ones I'll wear not sure of the model, but their just plain tan no decor


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

HorseSavvy said:


> Justin Gypsy boots, I love them


do you have the shorter or taller ones?


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I just ordered a pair of Justin George Strait roper boots that I am in LOVE with  My friend has a pair that she let me wear for a while and they give me support like no other boot has.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

I've always had really good luck with Ariat boots. They last a long time. I'm wearing my pink Fatbaby's now :]. I don't like to work in my Fatbaby's because they make my feet hurt (I guess because they don't have a ton of support), but as far as walking around town, riding, or going to a show that's what I wear. I also LOVE my lace-up Georgia Boots. They're a pain to lace and unlace, but soo comfortable. I can work in those easily, as well as ride. I ride in any kind of boot with a heel in case my foot goes too far in the stirrup it won't go all the way through, although I've never had that happen.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Rios of Mercedes although I like my Sanders as well. I do have a pair of crap Ariats and a few like that. They do not hold up or fit as well not as comfy either. I like my boots no matter what the brand to be double pegged. The cheap ones that you find at your average tack store are not.


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

when i ride western ive got my 2 pairs of probabies, and i love them! and for english i have ariat heritage II zip fieldboots, also love them, all my boots are so comfy


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ariats...I think they're pro baby. I love them. They were comfortable the first day when I had to walk all day at the Midwest Horse Fair and they hold up really nice going through the mud and ice and snow that we get in Wisconsin. I've only had Ariats though lol thats how huge of a fan I am.


----------

